# Progression in the Park



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

b2cote said:


> So what it basically comes down to, is I lack nuts when it comes to hittin the rails with something other than basic presses. Actually, its only the box rails about a foot wide. Along with rails comes the jumps, basic grabs and occasionally a simple 180 but that is basically all that is in my repertoire. What I am lookin for is how to progress from here, ideally I wanna hit a big air jump in my lifetime. With a flat yard and only the actually mountain to work at it on it's a little intimidating to go outta that comfort zone and try new tricks...especially when you got the regular park junkies chillin at the top waitin for you to go...


For inspiration, like for riding style and for ideas on tricks, try watching the videos that are coming out. One of the best ways to get better at something, is to watch others that are great at it. Youd really be surprised. Get a hold of "Thats it, Thats all" "get real" "neverland" and "black winter" 

I just ordered "cool thing" from think thank, and im sooo pumped to watch it. Jesse burtner (sp) and Scott stevens are so rad. Youtube scott stevens or think thank and you will see some SUPER innovative riding. stevens's get real part will blow your mind!

Youll notice that these guys fall, alot, so dont worry about eating it. nobody learns something without falling. If you a cool kid, (ie you dont ride around throwing 1's and acting like you own the place) you should be fine dealing with the park junkies. you have every right to be in the park, as long as your not snaking everyone and riding like a tool, so have fun with it.

I know that there are a lot of guys in the park that are jerks, but there are some cool ones. Try talkin to some of them while your waiting to drop, you might surprise yourself. i like to talk to people up there, i absolutely hate when people wont talk to me because they think that are awesome and im trying to hound em. 

just have fun with it. respect gets respect. same goes for being friendly


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

all you can really do is charge it. your snowboarding, so id assume your able bodied. its a mental block holding you back. spend some time looking at your take of and landing. how much speed are you going to need? where do you think you should pop? where do you intend to land? is it flat? a tranny? and your going to fall... everyone does. knowing how to fall is important to avoid serious injury, but so is knowing when to call it quits. and when you fall try to understand why you did. correct and reatempt.

i think videos are helpful to an extent. you can study to body language, approaches, and such... but i think they are really just good for getting stoked.

and be social. i like going with a group of similarly minded friends. even if not, there should be plenty of people out there just looking to push ya to the next level. and youd be surprised how many cute chicas might know what they are doing too.


----------

